# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  قیمت پروژه با کدایگنایتر

## pary_daryayi

سلام . 
برای  پروژه ای تقریبا شبیه سایت http://www.prozhe.com/  با کدایگنایتر ، چه قیمت با چه مدت زمانی پیشنهاد میدید ؟

و اینکه در پروژه های اینچنینی ، که علاوه بر آپلود و دانلود فایل های pdf ، ممکنه فایلهای برنامه نویسی هم آپلود بشه ، 
برای قسمت آپلود از چی استفاده بشه مناسبتره ؟ اینکه در همین هاست باشه یا خیر ؟  سرعت آپلود مهمه .
 در این رابطه هم راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## golbafan

سلام اینجا روببینید

http://www.siteprice.org/website-worth/www.prozhe.com

----------


## plague

بین 2 تا 5 تومن بسته به مهارت و نیاز خودتون و جیب طرف مقابل !
برای آپلود هم یه سرور حجمی جدا میگیرید و فایل ها رو میریزید اونجا و کاربرا هم از اونجا دانلود میکنن

----------


## pary_daryayi

> بین 2 تا 5 تومن بسته به مهارت و نیاز خودتون و جیب طرف مقابل !
> برای آپلود هم یه سرور حجمی جدا میگیرید و فایل ها رو میریزید اونجا و کاربرا هم از اونجا دانلود میکنن


من تا بحال با سرور حجمی کار نکردم ، لطفا میگید کار باهاش به چه شکل هست ؟ 

یعنی در پنل مدیریت ، آدرس فایل های آپلود شده  روی یک هاست دیگه تنظیم بشه ؟

----------


## plague

یه سرور دیگه میگیرید از این سرور های حجمی 
وقتی کسی فایلی اپلود میکنه با اف تی پی مستقیم روی اون سرور آپلود میکنید 
یعنی چیزی روی سروری که سایت روشه نمیاد 

http://www.w3schools.com/php/func_ftp_put.asp

----------


## pary_daryayi

منظور از سرور های حجمی ، همین سرور های مجازی هستند ؟ 
بعنوان مثال سرور های مجازی در این لینک 

به نظر شما در لینک ارائه شده ،  برای این کار کدام مناسب تر هستند ؟

----------


## plague

نه سرور مجازی یجورایی بین هاست های اشتراکی معمولی  و سرور هستش  .... نسبت به هاست اشتراکی با قدرت و امکانات خیلی بیشتر .... رم و سی پی یو رو خودتون انتخاب میکنید و معمولا محدودیت های هاست اشتراکی رو نداره همچنین دسترسی به سرور دارید و میتونید روش نرمافزار و ماژول نصب کنید 

برای سایت های بزرگ که نیاز به منابع بالا و امنیت بیشتر دارن از سرور مجازی یا اختصاصی استفاده میکنن 


----------

اون سرور های حجمی سرور های ارزونی هستن که روشون چیزی نصب نمیکنن و کانفیگ پایینی دارن و  فقط به درد فایل ریختن میخورن 

http://data3enter.com/hosting/download/

----------


## pary_daryayi

ممنون از راهنمایی تون .
البته پروژه ی مورد نظر حجم دانلود و آپلودش  به اندازه ی سایتی که گفتم احتمالا نباشه  و فقط فایل های word   , pdf,powerpoint هست . 
این لینکی که دادید حداقل فضا ماهانه 5000 مگابایت بود ، که فکر نمیکنم اینهمه آپلود داشته باشن .
به نظرتون حتی اگر حجم کار زیاد نباشه ، باز هم بهتره از سرور های حجمی استفاده بشه یا خیر ؟

----------


## plague

اگه میتونید امنیت رو تضمین کنید و دسترسی کاربر ها به فایل ها رو کامل قطع کنید نیازی نیست میتونید روی هاستی که سایت هست بریزید

----------


## jfaroughi

من خودم این طور حساب می کنم مثلا این پروژه چقدر وقت می گیره ، هر چند ساعت شد ضربدر ۳۵۰ ، یعنی ساعتی ۳۵۰ می شه، هیچوقت هزینه پایین برای کارهای برنامه نویسی نگیرید لطفا، کار پیدا نمی کنین با هزینه بالا فرلنس توی سایت های حارجی کار کنید ولی لطفا بازار رو خراب نکنید و این سرمایه علم و دانشتون رو مفتی نفروشین.... براش ارزش قایل بشین تا برای برنامه نویس ها ارزش قایل بشن

----------


## plague

وضعیت همه مثل هم نیست 
کسی که تازه کاره و میخاد راهش تو بازار پیدا کنه با قیمت پایین تر از چیزی که باید هم کار میکنه و من شخصا بهشون خرده نمیگیرم چون بودم در اون شرایط و درک میکنم چجوریه

----------


## Morteza

از نظر مهندسی نرم افزار نمیگم غیر ممکن ولی خیلی بعید هست که سیستمی تولید کنید و نیاز به توسعه یا پشتیبانی نداشته باشه. لذا بهتره که برای قیمت گذاری یک پروژه این موضوع رو نیز در نظر بگیرید. چون از شما زمان می گیره. برای مثال بازه ای مشخص (مثلا 3 تا 6 ماه) پس از تحویل اولیه پروژه رو در نظر بگیرید. در این مدت اصطلاحاً پروژه زیر بار رفته و نواقص احتمالی و نیازهای احتمالی و جدید مشتری، خودشون رو نشون دادن. در این موقع هست که می تونید قیمت دقیق تری ارائه بدید. البته واضحه که برای فرجه دادن باید نیاز مالی خودتون فوری نباشه و از طرفی طوری قرارداد ببندید که مشتری پس از تحویل گرفتن پروژه و گذشت زمان، نسبت به تسویه حساب سرد نشه و شما مجبور به پیگیری دائمی و دوندگی نباشید!
(البته منظور بنده هر مشتری نیست، سوء تفاهم پیش نیاد)

----------

